# Golden/Cocker Spaniel Mix Male



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This sweet young boy is available at Toronto Animal Services: PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a sweetie! I hope someone adopts him!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

O, he's adorable.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So cute! Hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Golden rescue in ontario takes mixes?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's an update on this golden mix boy that was up for adoption. So glad that he found a great home and am keeping my fingers crossed that the golden/cocker mix they currently have will find a great home soon too.

Pound Dogs Toronto Animal Services - animal shelter - dog adoption


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

so glad one of them found a home.
Is this a no kill shelter?
Can you email rescues for him?

http://www.google.com/search?source...S370US370&q=Animal+rescues+in+Toronto,+Canada


----------

